# Lowering An Aristocraft Dash 9



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

ok so I want to lower my 2 aristocraft dash 9s... because I like to run the one paired with a usa trains sd70mac and it doesn't look right... bothers me alot that its not at the right height... so I have found some info on other guys doing this... here is one of the pages http://www.rayman4449.com/Aristocraft_Dash_9_lowering_project.htm which those locomotives look great! now I cant figure out the best way to sand or cut the platform! shows the before and after pictures but what kind of tool would you use to do this??? would anyone have any advice on this please???


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

How high is the Dash 9 compared to the SD70mac?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

apo234 your link is bad this should work http://www.rayman4449.com/Aristocraft_Dash-9_E-8_SD45_Mods.htm#Dash-9_Lowering_Project 
i think he shows you how to drill and use a file, he also showed you how cut out with a dremel. 
Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok here's my two cents ... 
A SD70mac sits higher than a SD50/60... 
A dash-9 sits higher than a SD70mac.. 
A SD90/70ace sits higher that a dash-9.. 

My notes are buried. 
Can't get to photos of comparision locos.. 

A model SD70mac deck is 2.25" above the rail. 
My SD90 deck is 2.50" above the rail.. 
The dash-9 falls about mid point of both these.. 

Your "Mission Impossible" assignment will terminate this thread in 60 seconds.... 

Your mileage WILL vary... 

And... 

Personal preferences in G-Scale will negate all of this!! 

So...have fun anyway!! 

....Dirk


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I was the first one to do that when they first came out 10-12 years ago now... I not only 
lowered it to the proper height, I bashed, converted, whatever to an AC4400 as well, caused 
quite a stir as some of the old hands around here will probably remember... hehe I wrote it up 
in detail with pics and posted it here on MLS as well as the Aristo forum... I don't think the 
Aristo archives goes back quite that far anymore, an I'm not sure whether all that stuff is still 
available here on MLS either, it would 10-11 years ago though, maybe more, an I don't 
remember which forum I posted it in either... See what U can search up here, I've never had 
much luck with search engine on this forum...
Paul R...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*http://www.aristocraftforum.com/vbu...light=liar*

you will have to look a bit for the MLS posts where an Aristo employee called me a liar for saying the Dash-9 is too tall.

Greg


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

here is a picture of my Dash 9 after i lowered it... it looks so much better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I used a file to file the truck mount down to the frame line... that part toke forever but the more annoying part was taking it all apart and putting it back together!

looks way better coupled to the SD70MAC now!


----------

